# Trouble with the forum,



## captain Frey (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,
my friend" le_steph 40" has trouble with the forum.
Since last friday he can't access to the forum and have this message :

"Page Web inaccessible

ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

Impossible de trouver le serveur de [/I]_www.ww2aircraft.net__, car la résolution DNS a échoué."

"No access to this web page
ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
Impossible to find www2aircraft.net, because DNS resolution fail"

Could you help me and him

He has try many things to cure this problem, himself and with his internet provider, with no results


Great Thanks,

Pascal Frey_


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 28, 2016)

There were some changes to the DNS over the last week. Should be properly in place now. Have him try again, and please let me know if can access.


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello,
It's ok now. I can to access o the forum... Hurrah !!!
Thank you

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

